# Vampires in Denver: The Vampire Shrink (new version) Best seller on Amazon.co.uk



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

The Vampire Shrink is a best seller on Amazon.co.uk! Yay! Even if it only lasts for a little while, it's excellent!

Thanks so much,
Lynda


Hello, everyone. I just want to introduce myself and the Kindle versions of my books: THE VAMPIRE SHRINK, DARK HARVEST and UNDEAD IN THE CITY. If you are a vampire fan, I hope you'll take a look at my books. They cross genres: paranormal fiction/urban fantasy/dark fantasy with mystery elements, romance elements, sex, humor, satire, horror elements -- something for everyone.

I'm happy to answer any questions you might have.

You can learn more about me and my books at: http://www.lyndahilburnauthor.com

Thanks for reading!
Lynda Hilburn


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I read The Vampire Shrink and enjoyed it.  Thanks for the reminder re:your series.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The books look great. Here are the image links for your books to help people check them out.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for adding the covers! I forgot all about that!

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

These do look good.  I sampled the first, read two lines and 1-Clicked.

Thanks for letting us know about them and for the nice pricing.

Oh, and welcome to the boards, Lynda!  There is a great group of authors and readers here.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

amazon actually recommended these books to me.  I've purchased the first one.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Tangiegirl and Scarlet: Thank you so much! I hope you like them.
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Jaspertyler: Thank you so much for commenting about my book. I'm happy you enjoyed it! I'm working on the third book in the series now.
Lynda


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I downloaded a couple of samples and just this evening (morning, actually) began reading the beginning of The Vampire Shrink.  I got hooked immediately, did the one-click thing, and am already up to Chap. 6.  Loving it!  Thanks for posting about your books; I'm looking forward to reading all three.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> I downloaded a couple of samples and just this evening (morning, actually) began reading the beginning of The Vampire Shrink. I got hooked immediately, did the one-click thing, and am already up to Chap. 6. Loving it! Thanks for posting about your books; I'm looking forward to reading all three.


Trophywife007! Thank you so much for telling me you bought my books! And that you like the first one. You made my day (a client was a no-show, so I'm reading online instead of doing work-related things). I hope you enjoy all of them.
Hugs, Lynda


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

lyndahilburn said:


> Trophywife007! Thank you so much for telling me you bought my books! And that you like the first one. You made my day (a client was a no-show, so I'm reading online instead of doing work-related things). I hope you enjoy all of them.
> Hugs, Lynda


Hi Lynda: I did enjoy the first one, (love Devereux) have downloaded the other two, and am looking forward to reading them. (By the way, will Alan be getting his own story?) Thanks for posting about these. I wish you all the best!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Hi Lynda: I did enjoy the first one, (love Devereux) have downloaded the other two, and am looking forward to reading them. (By the way, will Alan be getting his own story?) Thanks for posting about these. I wish you all the best!


Thank you so much for letting me know! I love Devereux, too. I'm sure Alan will show up again, not only in the third book through his interactions with Kismet, but in his own story, too! So many ideas, so little time! LOL
Lynda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Your books look really good. I am already out of book budget for this month. Sigh. But I sampled.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Your books look really good. I am already out of book budget for this month. Sigh. But I sampled.


Hey, thanks for sampling! I appreciate the thought.
Lynda


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

fun!  I ordered The Vampire Shrink.  Couldn't resist it just from the title, LOL!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

liannallama said:


> fun! I ordered The Vampire Shrink. Couldn't resist it just from the title, LOL!


liannallama: I'm glad the title pulled you! I had originally thought that title would just be a temporary one, and the publisher would change it. I was surprised when they didn't. People either seem to love the title or hate it! (But at least they're noticing it!)
Thanks for writing!
Lynda


----------



## Peep (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought the first one! I can't resist a book that crosses that many genres!!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

trksh22 said:


> I bought the first one! I can't resist a book that crosses that many genres!!


Thanks for giving my book a try! I hope you like it. (I can't resist, either!)
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, everyone:

I just added links to my book trailers at another site, so I thought I'd add them here:

DARK HARVEST (made by Circle of Seven)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAvTEWU1qN4

THE VAMPIRE SHRINK (made by Book Peek)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxzi_HFXSds

Lynda


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just 1-clicked The Vampire Shrink, it sounds good!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> I just 1-clicked The Vampire Shrink, it sounds good!


Thank you, Kimbertay! I hope you enjoy it. Let me know!
Lynda


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> The books look great. Here are the image links for your books to help people check them out.


crazy artwork


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the covers are what drew me. Especially the first one. If it was a paperback on a shelf it would be in my buggy a second later. I'm weak for shirtless guys anyway but shirtless vampires...?   Yeah, I really need to go read something.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

cheerio said:


> crazy artwork


Thanks, Cheerio! (I hope that's a good thing! LOL)

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

sierra09 said:


> I think the covers are what drew me. Especially the first one. If it was a paperback on a shelf it would be in my buggy a second later. I'm weak for shirtless guys anyway but shirtless vampires...?  Yeah, I really need to go read something.


Hi, Sierra09! Thanks for commenting! Do you like the kindle cover of Shrink better than the print cover? Yeah, I'm a shirtless vampire fan, too. LOL.

Lynda


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lynda,
Yep. I like the Kindle cover better on the first book than the one that's on the paperback. However, I like the paperback cover for Dark Harvest better than the Kindle one. I am so backwards at times.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

sierra09 said:


> Lynda,
> Yep. I like the Kindle cover better on the first book than the one that's on the paperback. However, I like the paperback cover for Dark Harvest better than the Kindle one. I am so backwards at times.


Hi, Sierra09! I'm sorry it took me so long to respond to you. I went to an excellent writers conference in Colorado Springs: Pikes Peak Writers Conference. I highly recommend it. Anyway, thanks for your feedback about the covers. People either love or hate the print cover for VS. It always elicits an opinion! And lots of folks agree with you about the print cover for DH. It was a little strange for me, though, since the woman on that cover looks nothing like my main female character! But you know publishers and covers!

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I Rose said:


> Sounds interesting!


Thanks, Rose!
Lynda


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Lynda: Just letting you know I've now read all three... yes I'm a pushover for sexy vampire stories... but I really enjoyed them all and eagerly anticipate the next one.  I want to compliment you on your writing.  I like your characters, their stories, and the way you describe the settings, etc.  Thanks for posting about your books, otherwise I would never have found out about them.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

oh, I'm almost done with #1 and I can't figure out which one is next.  Can you make it easier for us by numbering the volumes on your siggy or your website?


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Hi Lynda: Just letting you know I've now read all three... yes I'm a pushover for sexy vampire stories... but I really enjoyed them all and eagerly anticipate the next one. I want to compliment you on your writing. I like your characters, their stories, and the way you describe the settings, etc. Thanks for posting about your books, otherwise I would never have found out about them.


Wow, Trophywife007! You made my day! You're a sweetie to tell me you liked my books.(Music to an author's ears!!) I'm so happy you enjoyed the writing. I'll be expanding and uploading a short story I sold to an anthology soon. It's called BLOOD SONG. I'll post a note when it's available. I'm actually very excited to write some things specifically for Kindle. I'm loving every minute of meeting new readers! Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness!
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

liannallama said:


> oh, I'm almost done with #1 and I can't figure out which one is next. Can you make it easier for us by numbering the volumes on your siggy or your website?


Hi, liannallama! There are only two books in the KISMET KNIGHT, VAMPIRE PSYCHOLOGIST series out so far: 1) THE VAMPIRE SHRINK and 2) DARK HARVEST. The other book I have available for Kindle (UNDEAD IN THE CITY) is an unrelated story with different characters. I'll make it easier to figure out. Thanks so much for writing. (And thanks for being interested in finding out which one is next!)
Lynda


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

yahoo!  Now I won't have to stop reading and I can keep on truckin' with those awesome vampires!  Loving your book!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

liannallama said:


> yahoo! Now I won't have to stop reading and I can keep on truckin' with those awesome vampires! Loving your book!


Thank you! I'm so happy to hear that. I appreciate the kind words.
Hugs, Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Bertena Varney wrote an article about the three vampire books she thinks should be made into movies, and she picked THE VAMPIRE SHRINK. Here's a link to her article:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2922858/top_3_vampire_books_that_should_be.html?cat=38

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

A while back I recorded myself reading a portion of chapter 1 of THE VAMPIRE SHRINK. Here's a link to the page on my website:

http://www.lyndahilburnauthor.com/media.html

Lynda


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Bought this with 1-click yesterday, it seemed so up my alley that I didn't even preview it!
25% in and having a wonderful time, yaay for bumping in to fun books on Kindleboards


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for bumping the thread, SandyLu!  It caught my eye and I just 1-clicked the book.  Now to find time to read it!    I put it near the top of my TBR list so I should get to it soon...


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

SandyLu562 said:


> Bought this with 1-click yesterday, it seemed so up my alley that I didn't even preview it!
> 25% in and having a wonderful time, yaay for bumping in to fun books on Kindleboards


Thank you, SandyLu! It is so great to see my thread on the first page again. I hope you like the book.

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks for bumping the thread, SandyLu! It caught my eye and I just 1-clicked the book. Now to find time to read it!  I put it near the top of my TBR list so I should get to it soon...


Thank you, SongbirdVB! (I love your name.) I appreciate you adding the book to your TBR list.

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, everyone. There's a good discussion about "why we love vampires" going on at my blog, in case anyone is interested:

http://paranormalityuniverse.blogspot.com

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> Quite frankly, I think vampires suck!


Gee. I've never heard that before. LOL


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I did a photo shoot at a local cemetery. The pix are posted on my blog. What do you think?

http://paranormalityuniverse.blogspot.com

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting article for vampire fans: The Lure of the Dead Boyfriend. The author, Bertena Varney, talks about my book, The Vampire Shrink:

http://markdeniz.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/the-lure-of-the-dead-boyfriend/

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been interviewed twice during the last week, and am participating in a great new paranormal/urban fantasy website:

David Wisehart's Kindle Author blog:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-lynda-hilburn.html

David Burton's blog:

http://davidhburton.com/?p=3675&utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=interview-with-author-lynda-hilburn

Author HP Mallory's new paranormal/urban fantasy website:

http://indieurbanfantasy.com/

Check them out if you have a moment!
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

_The Vampire Shrink _ (book #1 in my Kismet Knight, Vampire Psychologist series) is a sponsor today at Kindle Nation Daily:

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm guest blogging today at Fang-tastic Books for their Michigan Authors Month. I grew up in the Detroit area. I'm giving away a copy of my erotic paranormal novella: UNDEAD IN THE CITY. Stop by!

http://fang-tasticbooks.blogspot.com/

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm offering a Halloween Kindle Giveaway on my blog.

Details here: http://paranormalityuniverse.blogspot.com

Lynda


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Lynda,

Vampires in Denver! I suspected as much.

I just read Draculas! and there's a rampage down here in Durango too. Must be an epidemic in Colorado.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hi Lynda,
> 
> Vampires in Denver! I suspected as much.
> 
> I just read Draculas! and there's a rampage down here in Durango too. Must be an epidemic in Colorado.


LOL, Suzanne! It must be the altitude!
Lynda


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

The altitude, yes. And all the biking. We Coloradans need more protein.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> The books look great. Here are the image links for your books to help people check them out.


I have your first book and am reading it now but the links to the others no longer work and I can't find them on Amazon. Were they removed for some reason?


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, everyone. I have the wonderful opportunity to rewrite/edit the Kismet Knight, Vampire Psychologist books with an excellent editor. It's so much fun to be able to go back and make all the changes I wish I could have made after the original trade paperback came out.

Anyway, if you read _The Vampire Shrink _ and you have suggestions for how I can make it even better -- what I can change -- please stop by my blog and leave a comment.

http://paranormalityuniverse.blogspot.com

Thanks so much!
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Finally! Here is the UK version of the revised/expanded version of THE VAMPIRE SHRINK on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Shrink-ebook/dp/B005IHBWDE/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314676205&sr=1-5

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

I forgot to post an image:


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Lynda:

Are you working on anything new, or a continuation of Kismet and Devereux's (sp?) story?

Thanks!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Hi Lynda:
> 
> Are you working on anything new, or a continuation of Kismet and Devereux's (sp?) story?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, Trophywife007! Nice to talk to you again. I have the 3-book contract with Quercus Books UK/Sterling Publishing, USA for the Kismet series, and my editor asked me to write a brand new book #2. She thought the old #2 jumped too far ahead in the series arc. So I'm madly working on the new book, called BLOOD THERAPY. I look forward to being able to write something different, but I'm pretty locked in until I complete the contract. I will have to rewrite/expand the old #2, which is going to be different due to the changes I'm making in the new book. I hadn't originally intended for Kismet and Devereux to hook up quite so quickly/permanently and now I can go back to slowing things down. Adding more interpersonal tension!

Lynda


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks!  I'll look forward to the new version.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's the book on Amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005IHBWDE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0B1YG0WQ0R93TM7SJ1P1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

Hopefully, the publisher will make some changes on Amazon.com so the book can do well there, too!

Lynda


----------

